# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  Transition, roadable aircraft, flying car, Terrafugia, Woburn, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Terrafugia

Home page - terrafugia.com/transition

Transition on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The Terrafugia Transition

Uploaded on Jun 26, 2009




> The Transition by Terrafugia is a roadable aircraft, an airplane that can take off and land from any airport, and with the push of a button fold up its wings and drive down the road.

----------


## Airicist

The Transition: Driven to Fly

Published on Apr 2, 2012




> From home, to the airport, to where you really want to be. All in the Transition(R) Street-Legal Airplane, all on super unleaded autogas, all on your schedule

----------


## Airicist

The Transition Is...

Published on Sep 22, 2014

----------

